# which deficiency



## eleven11 (Jul 17, 2010)

hi guys

please help me for this deficiency

Thanks .


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Looks like both potassium (pin holes) and iron (yellowing) deficiency. The Yellow could be low nitrate and not iron.

If that's a sword plant, its planted too deep, The root crown should be showing.


----------



## eleven11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Newt said:


> Looks like both potassium (pin holes) and iron (yellowing) deficiency. The Yellow could be low nitrate and not iron.
> 
> If that's a sword plant, its planted too deep, The root crown should be showing.


Tnx man

yes this is a Sword plant (Echinodorus argentiniensis) .

Kent liquid fertilizer can help ?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I dont know what is in the Kent liquid - sorry. I use dry ferts.


----------



## countcoco (Dec 28, 2010)

Deficiencies are almost impossible to diagnose without more info. 

Can you tell us more about your setup and water parameters? (lighting, co2, NO3 ppms, dosing, etc..)


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

It looks fine to me. Maybe the plant looks worse in real life then the photo?

In general sword plants tend to like a lot of iron and a lot of nitrogen, or they go yellow. Those are the two big ones with sword plants in particular.

Newt is right about the root crown, the sword is buried too deeply. It could cause rotting around the stems if left like this.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi eleven11,

It looks like a lack of nitrogen or iron to me. Kent Marine Pro Plant contains only one (1) of the three (3) macro nutrients. With an analysis of 1-0-0 it is evident that it contains some nitrogen, but it contains no potassium and no phosphorus. All three, along with other macro and micro nutrients, are necessary for good plant health and growth.

I have used Seachem Flourish Comprehensive (which is a good well balanced fertilizer) in the past will very good results.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

When I had swords I found they also needed lots of potassium. 

A small piece of Flourish Root Tab makes them grow crazy big.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Seattle that is a great example of a heavily planted tank! Gorgeous!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi TexGal,

Thank you! That was my first planted aquarium photographed in 5/08; it had been set up for about 3 months. 45 Gallon tall; full coverage undergravel filter with natural gravel; DIY CO2 fed into input of a Aquaclear 50 HOB; Flourish Comprehensive and Excel. Just keeping it simple!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I am coming in late on this, but, on the sword plant leaf, I can't tell if those little brownish spots are little pin holes or just little dark specks of algae. It is a very old leaf on a plant that has a large number of newer, larger leaves, and so, if it is a deficiency, it is not a bad one, yet. However, on the older leaves of the _Hygrophila difformis_, I can see some obvious deficiency symptome that could be either potassium deficiency or magnesium deficiency. If I had to make a choice, I would say potassium.


----------



## eleven11 (Jul 17, 2010)

hi dear friends .

please forgive me , because I am coming in late to say thank you for usefull information , 

I am useing Kent pro plant and kent Iron & Manganese because I can't find any Seachem Flourish in my region . 

Thanks for usefull information .


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi eleven11,

I encourage you to continue your search, the Kent Pro Plant contains only one (1) of the three (3) macro nutrients. With an analysis of 1-0-0 it is evident that it contains some nitrogen, but it contains no potassium and no phosphorus. All three, along with other macro and micro nutrients, are necessary for good plant health and growth.


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

If the sword plant has *just* been planted, it might just be preparing to shed its emersed growth for new leaves.


----------

